# Vaccinations - scary 2 weeks



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Hi all. 

I think this is going to be a long post & I'd really appreciate your comments & experiences. Poppy had her first year anniversary vaccinations, was not worried at all as she had no issues with her puppy jabs. We walked home across the fields for half hour & she had her tea fine, well a few hours later she was sick all over the kitchen floor, she was all hunched up & didn't even want to walk. We tried to encourage her to come a few steps towards us all she wanted to do was collapse. She kept shaking involuntarily, which I know she does at times but this was no excitement! I was really scared bug my boyfriend said we should keep an eye on her (she had been sick the night before too due to something she ate). We took her on our lap and after an hour or so of the shaking she finally slept. I stayed up til 1am with her when she got up to go outside & seemed much better. Next morning she was back to being shaky & hunched up & just looking wrong, you just know when they are like that, right!? So wd went straight to the vet & she said she was having a reaction to the vaccine. She gave her anti-histamine injection, antibiotic & something to stop her being sick, even tho she had not been sick again since the previous night. She also gave us a can of the convalescence food & to call her later. Luckily my boyfriend could work from home as usually his agibg dad looks after her during the day & I wouldn't trust him if see was sick! Well she got a little better but still had no energy & was very sorry for herself for the next week, during which I was in the phone to my vet every day almost!! Talk about psyco stalker customer!! To be fair, through th ms whole time they only charged me for all the extra drugs no consultation fees, & phoned me twice off their own back to check on her.
So she started to get a better & stop sleeping all day (I know she does this anyway but I could tell it was not the same, she would just collapse and sleep like she was unconscious, anywhere she could get on me, lap shoulder, foot!)
We took her to a dog show on the Sunday 10 days after the vaccine & she seemed herself & had a great time bug that evening I was trying to check het mouth as she kept rubbing her snout & she showed her teeth & did a rumbly growl. This us so unlike her and she looked so sorry, like she didn't want to do it bug she had to to warn me (am I seeing human traits that aren't there!!) I thought, hmm her mouth hurts. The next morning she refused to eat which is soooo unlike her that I was straight on the phone making a vet apt. Well when I put her collar on I could tell her throat was swollen and when we looked closer one side if her face was swollen too. So this timd she was having a reaction to the injection site!!! The anti histamine had worn off she thinks!! So more injections to stop it becoming an absess and more convalescence food!!! More worrying days later her face was finally normal and her little personality is back!!
So now I am really worried about her injections for next year. I spoke to the vet & she said they would give her an anti histamine before & that next year would be a mini jab anyway as some of the things only need renewing every 3 years. But still I cant help worrying, she was so I'll for so long  I broached the idea of not giving her a jab at all but the vet told me they are seeing outbreaks of Parvo & other illnesses that are usually rare because people are not vaccinating their dogs because of the recession. Does anyone have any thoughts or a similar experience? Poppy is obviously a bit prone to some allergies as I discovered last night, she is also allergic to frontline after her skin became raw red, inflamed & blistered after we applied it for the first time!! She was straight under the tap & me on the phone to the emergency vet!!!!
I'm still trying to get her back on proper food after yet convalescence food......that's a whole different story!
(sorry about any stupid spelling or words, I'm writing this on my iPhone!!)


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the horrible time you have had, it must have been very stressful! 

I can't really give you any advice on what you should do in terms of vaccinating in the future, but it sounds like you have a great vet and maybe it would be worth talking to them about allergy tesing to avoid any more pain for your little one in the future.

Best of luck with little Poppy


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sparkles had a terrible reaction to her 1 yr booster b4 she flew here from Texas. She will always have to have benadryl prior to next years shot. I was a long distance wreck so I feel your stress Sweetie.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for replying. So the benadryl stopped all the problems? I was a little dubious that one anti histamine would counteract over a week long allergic reaction!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

What is Poppy's lifestyle like as far as exposure? Groomer, dog park? You might want to ask your vet about titers for the future to test for immunity rather than vaccinating - I recently learned that some vaccines give full immunity for very long periods of time and they just keep the established vaccination schedules to satisfy Big Pharma. My Kali has immune system issues and can't have any vaccines, not even rabies. We still go camping, and walking on public rec trails; I groom her myself (poor kid!) and she was never really into dog parks anyway. This must be such a stressful time for you; good luck Thursday.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

We like to take poppy everywhere we can. We dont really have dog parks here in the uk but we take her to the playing fields, fields, woods, parks we got to about 10-15 fun dog shows throughout the summer, pubs the weekly cricket game my boyfriend plays in and always try to stop & greet any dogs we see. The trouble I understand it is my vet told me there is no way to separate the different vaccines. I did ask about bloodtests for immunity but she told me there is only 2 types of vaccines, the full 5 and the mini vaccine for 2. I don't know if that's just who they get their meds from or that's how it is here in the uk!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That is so scary!! I would be hesitant to vaccinate in the future too 

I just switched to a new vet a couple of weeks ago...they are Holistic so minimally vaccinating is their way of thinking. Addy is due for her 1st yr shots next month and I will be doing Titers for her Parvo/distemper. My vet also says they give the dogs "Homeopathy" if they do have to vaccinate. She said it prevents them from having any reactions.


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

Both of my dogs had horrible reactions to the Combo shots, they will NEVER get another one again. 

Read online from Dr. Jean Dodds how horrible they are, especially for little dogs. Know this...they give the same amount to a Great Dane as they do a little Chihuahua. That isn't right at all! Also it has been scientifically proven that after the 1st year vaccine dogs can have a lifetime immunity from these diseases they are being vaccinated for. So it has been proven that yearly booster are unnecessary and can cause irreversible damage to our pets. The North America Vet schools are trying to educate and get the protocols changed. But each Vet has to make that decision and most vets still want you to get the yearly boosters for money in their pockets! But it isn't necessary! Save your pet from these horrible vaccines. 

The combo shots are the worst, NEVER get them! Even for your puppies. I follow Dr. Jean Dodds recommendation for the vaccines. She recommends separating the shots, example: Parvo alone then 4 weeks later give just Distemper...etc. My Vet does this for my new Chihuahua puppy also only gives her a 1/2 a dose than what is normally given. 

You have to do research and make the decision yourself, remember the Vet is NOT the owner of your pet, you are. You need to educate yourself about these shots and find a Vet who is willing to do it your way. I did, and I am happy with the Vet I found she does everything I ask. 

NEVER, EVER, EVER give them the Combo shots....EVER!!!!!!! They are horrible! Also NEVER give a Rabies vaccine at the same time w/ the other vaccines. Always wait 4-6 weeks after.


----------



## Baby (Dec 11, 2010)

I just posted about this before I saw your post. A lot of small dogs become very ill from vaccines. If you research online and talk to enough very small dog owners you will hear it a lot. The vaccines are not dosed for very small dogs. I have heard of people forgoing the rabies vaccine in particular for their small dogs. Further, many people feel dogs do not need vaccines every year or even every 3 years. Once they have had vaccines twice they often have lifelong prevention. Vets can test your dog's blood to see if she has enough antibodies and doesn't need vaccines.


----------

